# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Rate the Person Above you

## Greed

Basic rate the person above you on how much u have seen him

No Cussing or anything

this is not a forum for +Rep

this is just basic



1-10 scale of how much you have seen the person.
--------------------------------------------------------------

10, cause i see me every day

----------


## Daft

1, sorry but ive never seen you before :P

----------


## Greed

3, ive only seen you today, in a new realmlist thread i think

----------


## Haq

4 I've seen the name ReKnown around a bit.

----------


## Daft

5, Ive been seeing that sig around for a while.

----------


## Clain

Never seen you in my life on nmmowned Daft =D

----------


## Greed

1 nvr seen u clain

----------


## Haq

> 1 nvr seen u clain


Wouldn't the point of this thread be to only post once? 

Unless I'm missing something...

----------


## Phase228

6 same reason for Daft

----------


## Greed

> Wouldn't the point of this thread be to only post once? 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something...


No, you can post more, so more people cause see its here and the fact that you might want to see who else knows you, and get your view in there

--------------------------------------------------------------

8, i see u around alot

----------


## EliMob441

3, just say u

----------


## Phase228

10/10 for eli 
seen you more then enough

----------


## aflacattack

can i go into the negatives for phase? ok i lied, phase is an 11/10! fo sho!

----------


## Zoidberg

1, Nevah seen aflacattack before xD

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

6/10, seen you around...and your avatar is a memorable one.

----------


## Gila

6/10

Seen u sometimes  :Smile:

----------


## gogobananas

1. Never seen you.

----------


## Errage

7/10, I see you rather often, but less and less with each day it seems

----------


## Kyiz

1/10 never seen yous

----------


## Nolixz

2/10 seen you 1 time flaming my post i think;o

----------


## Errage

> 1/10 never seen yous


I lol'd.

10/10, you need to GTFO more, Nolixz! Then again, I'm on the most of all members... o.o

----------


## Matador

10/10 Spamming the bawx every day  :Big Grin:

----------


## sorvad

5/10 i think...

----------


## shade599

1/10 Never seen you (or you're just not important enough to be remembered...I forget which)

----------


## Szharz

> 1/10 Never seen you (or you're just not important enough to be remembered...I forget which)


i have this idea, i think ive seen you sometimes, your sig or avatar dosnt remind me of anything though, so its like 5/10.

----------


## Relz

2/10, I've seen your sig when I was scrolling down a page before. :P

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

0/10, duh! Never seen you around. <3

----------


## Ophie

9/10
Seen you in shoutbawx.

----------


## Zokmag

1/10
I'VE NEVER SEEN YOU BEFORE!
Atleast i havent cared about it or even noticed!

----------


## EliMob441

6/10 seen you around

----------


## Banksey

5/10 Elimob I've seen around enough.

----------


## Loveshock

7

I've seen Banksey around quite a lot lately

----------


## Phase228

> can i go into the negatives for phase? ok i lied, phase is an 11/10! fo sho!


ahhh makes me wana cry tears of joy <3

Loveshock 10/10 i knew you way back when when i commented on that Gir ava

----------


## Haq

Phase, 9/10. I love the robot chicken.

----------


## Edge

4/10

Haq = Hack = Me no likey.

----------


## Saedusii

Hmm.... I thought this thread said "Rape the person above you".....

-_-

5/10, the cows tend to stick in your memory a little.

----------


## Szharz

2/10 i dont think ive seen you,

----------


## Greed

4/10 seen u just a little

----------


## Bane.

*-2 First time ive seen you. =D*

----------


## Sonic Waffle

2/10 for you Bane

----------


## Errage

4/10

Your avatar is rather memorable, same with your signature that doesn't seem to be relevant of anything, just a poor-spelling GM possibly from a Private Server.

----------


## Phase228

> 4/10
> 
> Your avatar is rather memorable, same with your signature that doesn't seem to be relevant of anything, just a poor-spelling GM possibly from a Private Server.


8/10 i don't see you much anymore errage YOU LEFT ME IN SB ALONE  :Frown:

----------


## Daft

10/10, how could I forget the chicken king :P

----------


## Greed

6/10 i see u alot here but other places as well now

----------


## Predatorino2

1|10 never saw u before todayh
BTW i am on this forums from 2 years but yesterday i got banned BECAUSE AN IDIOT tell some fake things :|
Here's the link if u want to know the history ! and please support me by telling the Administrator tounban me plz  :Smile:  thank you all
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ge...tml#post551764

----------


## Edge

1/10 leecher.

----------


## TMK

cow fetish obv
2/10

----------


## shade599

4/10 I've seen you a few times.

----------


## TheZaronz

1/10 lol first time i see you

----------


## Errage

> 8/10 i don't see you much anymore errage YOU LEFT ME IN SB ALONE


It's my internet I swear!  :Frown: 

1/10 to the person above me, NEVER seen you o.o

----------


## Snailz

10/10 Beaucse Errage is Ftw and funny  :Smile:

----------


## Greed

1/10 nvr seen you

----------


## Cheesy

6/10... Seen you much lately, oh whata heck... Whatever

----------


## Epic Sheep

1/10 cant say i have ever seen you

----------


## Errage

5/10 I used to see you all the time, but I haven't seen you in a few weeks lately.

----------


## Banksey

9/10

Get a life  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Greed

9/10

take your own advise XD

----------


## Greed

10/10 see you every day /sigh

----------


## Relz

2/10, I've seen you around a little lately.

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

10/10, I like purple names and I have seen you a lot.

----------


## Greed

5/10 ive seen you around a little

----------


## Szharz

5/10 now i know you  :Big Grin: D!!!

----------


## Sonic Waffle

1/10, First freakin time! I think.... o.O

----------


## Greed

7/10 that avatar

----------


## Sonic Waffle

5/10, why does everyone remeber me for my avi?

----------


## shade599

4/10 seen that avatar before.

----------


## kelat

Kirby <33

10/10

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

8/10 just commented on your topic... I think.

----------


## Zoidberg

Ive seen kelat ALOT! 20/10.

Pigpoo. Some other user on the forum... OriginalGankstaz i think he was named... used to use the same avatar as u :P

----------


## KuRIoS

1/10 because he didnt get this....

----------


## Loveshock

0/10 

Who the hell is this KuRIoS guy?? :confused:

----------


## cYstYm

-4/10 only see u in shoutbawx xD

----------


## Spartansp

1 never seen you before LOL!!!!

----------


## Haq

8/10 spartansp. I've seen quite a few posts/threads by you the last few days.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

6/10, see u quite alot!
eXinuX thnx for the info  :Wink:

----------


## Spartansp

4 pigpoo ive seen you in other threads  :Smile:

----------


## wimmer

i rate Haq a 8/10 for having a avatar+sigpic ive never seen before.

----------


## Spartansp

> i rate Haq a 8/10 for having a avatar+sigpic ive never seen before.


MAN you didnt get the purpose of the thread.... i rate you -4 cause never see you here lol

----------


## Daft

I don't know what you avatar is all about, but ive seen it a lot
6 outa 10

----------


## Frogzilla

7.5/10.. i see ya quite a bit.

----------


## Greed

8/10 luv ur avatar

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 since I've been in this thread loads!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Haq

7/10. Pigpoo = hard name to forget, once you've seen it  :Wink:

----------


## Gladiator

8/10 cause of your cool sig

----------


## Sonic Waffle

1/10 First time ever!
Yo haq, Thank the name pigpoo to my cousin, since hes obcessed wit poo! some names: pigpoo, poo poo856, monkey poo etc.  :Wink:

----------


## Gladiator

1/10 because you give me a 1/10  :Frown:

----------


## Zoidberg

> 1/10 because he didnt get this....


Uhm yea... I forgot to scroll down, so i rated Kelat by a mistake.

1/10. Never seen Steven1993 before, and Steven. Ur rating the person itself, not by how much u have seen him on the forums.

----------


## Remahlól

6/10. Never saw him in the sb (silly ;D) but some times I think in gfx or gen chat.. :3

----------


## 2dgreengiant

10/10 as done me a kool sig but owes me a new 1

----------


## Phase228

> 10/10 as done me a kool sig but owes me a new 1


 10/10.... <3 the giant

----------


## Sonic Waffle

7/10 Ah, the chicken king!

----------


## cYstYm

10/10, your the biggest poster in this thread ;D.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

101 on this thread; I AINT THE BIGGEST POSTER ER!
PS. CAPS ARE FUN!
10.000000000000000000000000000000001/10 FOR THE COMMENT!

i wasnt flaming btw...  :Frown:

----------


## Spartansp

lol 10/10 i always see you in general chat lol

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 for unbanning me in ban the person above you thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Szharz

7/10 yea ive seen you, you didn like my ''irretate thread'' lol just kidding mate its okay, not expectin everyone to like it xD!!

----------


## Greed

1/10 nerver seen you before

----------


## Spartansp

9/10 i have see you quite a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Clain

7/10 i made a sig for you :O

----------


## Sonic Waffle

1/10 who the hell are you?

----------


## Greed

6/10 see that sig alot

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 I am changing alot, color of text, avi and soon going to be sig...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ellenor

9/10 i know u from the other thread

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 Same here, we have alot in common XD

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

9/10 for changing your avatar to something cool, I saw you in the other thread.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 You should see my sig.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shade599

8/10 Nice sig xD

----------


## ChrisC

5/10 Odd Avatar and sig. (Pl0x rate mine individually.)

----------


## shade599

3/10 Kirby Hater!

----------


## ChrisC

1/10 for not rating my sig, and for this "Kirby" thing.

----------


## shade599

Sig: 7/10
Not knowing what kirby is: 0/10

----------


## Sonic Waffle

knowing shady: 8/10
Agreeing with shady: 10/10
 :Big Grin:

----------


## V!persting

5/10 Seen you sometimes, srry you just beated my to rate the one above you.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

3/10 Saw you once or twice... Strange that you didn't see me (Well, I am mainly in general chat).

----------


## cYstYm

0/10 never seen you before....

----------


## Relz

If you guys keep using this thread to just get your post count up (don't lie, yes you ARE doing that) and not actually doing it to "play" the game then you are going to get this thread closed.

This post is mostly at pigpoo, but also a "warning" for others. Don't use a thread like this as an excuse to spam.

----------


## cYstYm

no were acually doing this for fun, 10/10 because you wont close this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## shade599

9/10 I've seen you a lot, and you're trying to save the thread! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYness.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 You can't get your post count up in the Genaral section anywayz otherwise I would be like a knight or even higher... :P

----------


## kelat

9/10 You used to have you post count upped when posting in General chats, but not anymore. And for having a bad ass looking sig : )

----------


## Remahlól

10/10

hail <3

----------


## Raneldor

2 just saw you on the ban thing =P

----------


## Chron

0/10 leecher since 2006....

----------


## MaiN

2/10 i think i saw you once.. xD

----------


## Remahlól

7/10 know u from smn.




> 2 just saw you on the ban thing =P


lol what the ****...

----------


## Szharz

8/10 ofcourse ive sen remah, hes soooo cool ;D

----------


## Chron

5/10 first time i seen you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BrantX

4/10 

Only Seen you like 2 times :P

----------


## Chron

4/10 cause i joined 2 days ago  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remahlól

6/10 since I posted rules in ur quote!

----------


## shade599

8/10 I always see you

----------


## zeil

3/10 never seen you but i liek ur avatar.

----------


## Haq

1/10, never heard of you.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Yay! Haq = 8/10

----------


## Haq

Pigpoo.

10/10 because you pollute these type of threads with your 'rating'.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

9/10 I know I pollute! thats just me!

----------


## Haq

> 9/10 now! Mwuhahahaha! (tht was sad, i know )


Back to 1/10 because you actually ADDED 'Mwuhahahahaha' to your post...

----------


## Sonic Waffle

9/10 I did what now?

----------


## Haq

> 9/10 I did what now?


2/10, because you WON'T STOP REPLYING TO EVERYONE'S POST!!!

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!

Take that, ya sick bastard  :Big Grin:

----------


## shade599

10/10 I broke the chain of you two talking to each other XD

----------


## snuffz

10/10 nice.

----------


## ChrisC

0/10 leecher.

----------


## Chron

6/10 dumb internet went off and 2 people posted inbetween me =[

----------


## Haq

1/10 4 the failed interwebz.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

0/10 Called me basterd! BTW, im in da Model Edits section!

----------


## Remahlól

7/10 for spamming this thread and have seen you somewhere :E

----------


## MaiN

1337/10 - everyone know's teh Remah

----------


## [SpNiz]

2/10

I think I have seen you before this thread, not sure though  :Smile:

----------


## cYstYm

1/10 seen you only once before <(0.o)

----------


## Remahlól

Hmm, 3/10, never seen you before, but you're a donator :3

----------


## Snailz

10/10 Remah is Ftw But Probably give me a 1 :O

----------


## Szharz

4/10 i dont know you but you got a snail on your avatar, are you aware of that??

----------


## Sonic Waffle

2/10 Are you aware that you have penguins as your sig?

----------


## Frogzilla

3/10 I've only seen you in this thread

----------


## cYstYm

1/10 you never existed untill you posted that ^ post

----------


## shade599

1/10 Yes he did

----------


## cYstYm

7/10 see you alot, and you know what i meant about that ^ post.

----------


## Frogzilla

Have never seen you, ever. 1/10

----------


## Haq

2/10, never heard of you but Mario in a frog suit = win.

----------


## shade599

5/10 You're a zombie

----------


## Szharz

5/10, lol you are kirby i remember kirby

----------


## MetalFan666

2/10 seen you once or twice before cant remember where.

----------


## Haq

1/10 never heard of MetalFan666, but I like the name.

----------


## Remahlól

seven out of ten.

----------


## [SpNiz]

Got banned recently ^ 8/10 for that.

----------


## MLT

2/10. Just saw you in the conrtibz forum, that was the first time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shade599

2/10 You have a blue name, but I haven't seen you much, if at all.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Hahaha, 8/10 - Now whos spamming this thread? *Pokes Shade*

----------


## Szharz

7/10 yes i know pigpoo, hes an evil man xD

----------


## Snailz

8/10 Ive Seen you but you avent seen me Oo

----------


## Ermok

Hey, 1/10 just seen you ;p

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 Talkin on msn >.<

----------


## Snailz

5/10 ive gust seen you but you seem nice

----------


## Ermok

216936123/10 seen you SPAMMING THIS THREAD
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LNOqaC4I/AAAAAAAAK8U/WSS9UcQmZro/s400/you_fail_021.jpg[/IMG]
ENGLISH FAIL FROM ME  :Smile:

----------


## Snailz

I spam this thread :O

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDuqaDOI/AAAAAAAAK_E/87e4eE2t-ds/s400/you_fail_004.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ermok

OH MY GAWD!!!

----------


## Sonic Waffle

sPAMMERS! 101/102

----------


## Snailz

1/10 for calling me a spammer T_T Im leaveing this thread lol

----------


## Ermok

Pigpoo, you PHAIL!!!!

----------


## Remahlól

> Got banned recently


You don't even know why.. and it's not really nice to point something like that out...

2/10 to you because I never saw you but now.

and for UserDuty 10/10

----------


## Ermok

Remah = 10/10 also ;p

----------


## Viter

Userdutty 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Greed

5/10 seen you a little bit

----------


## Gladiator

5/10, havent seen u before

----------


## Greed

same but 2/10

----------


## Gladiator

you gave me a 2/10 so I'll give u a 1/10

----------


## Szharz

5/10 yes ive seen you. you are pretty cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Seen you around alot, 8/10.

----------


## Cern

Got 13 rep from him and he liked my film "Exitus - A MMOwned Tribute" (Go and watch it)
So for Sky I would give 9/10

----------


## Bane.

*Hell, ur contrib but im oblivious, dont hate me but im giving out a 2/10

Im too nice.
*

----------


## xram7

1, no reason at all hehe

----------


## Spartansp

i rate xram7 with 5/10 i only happen to see him like 1 or 2 times

----------


## shade599

10/10, Purple name, and have seen you around a lot.

----------


## Greed

6/10 

i see u here and there

----------


## Greed

10/10 see u every day


(this is my "Lets revive this thread" post)

----------


## Greed

3/10 havnt seen you either

----------


## Szharz

8/10 ive seen you quite alot. but mostly in this topic.

----------


## Greed

my 1st thread that has gotten over 4 pages of replys

and 7/10 for u see u here and there

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

6/10 Your a Contrib? Nice.... May the blessings of the Dragons guide your hacking path.

----------


## Nilrac

0/10

never seen you

----------


## Greed

9/10 your in my dreams, jk seen you alot

----------


## Mr. Herbert

9/10 seen you alot

----------


## Greed

7/10 i no the name but cant remember where

----------


## Sonic Waffle

5/10 See you abit...
And how dare you steal my title on this thread!?!?!

----------


## shaou

5 :P nice name x3

----------


## Hallowsend

0/10 Please contribute, and stop being a leecher.

----------


## BrantX

10/10 seen you alot, and funny post ...

----------


## Sonic Waffle

1/10 Seen you once or twice!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrantX

0/10 OOO i think i made the first post with 0/10 or am i to late :P

4/10, i seen you alotish

----------


## Sonic Waffle

2/10 Alotish? Is that even a word?

----------


## Greed

10/10 pigpoo is my newly found hero

----------


## Sonic Waffle

7/10 Hahaha, Been called a poluter, a bastered nd now hero... whats next?
And thnx!  :Wink:

----------


## SectorSeven

3/5 so 8/10

----------


## Greed

math wiz!

9/10, i seen you alot, (im Teh on d2)

----------


## SectorSeven

oh cool yeah lol, Global mod on d2, legend on ac-web, lol

----------


## Clain

10/10 on war...We talkz on msn and do projects :P

----------


## Greed

4/10 rarely see u

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 see u often! :P

----------


## Kuiren

5/10, Name is alittle childish. Never seen you before. Meh, first impression.

----------


## MysterioussouL

8/10 see you alot :P

----------


## Sonic Waffle

3/10 I see you very rarley...

----------


## Opirity1

7/10 


seen you pigpoo :P

----------


## shade599

7/10 Seen you plenty of times, but come on, you can do better than Yoshi! (Kirby, for instance)

----------


## Chron

0/10 3 weeks ago i rated u here and u are still postin here o_O

----------


## Greed

lol, 4/10 seen u like 3 times

----------


## shade599

6/10, I've only seen you on this thread.

----------


## Chron

0/10 only cause this is were u live the rate the person above thred  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

6/10 Seen you some times, not very active

----------


## Szharz

6/10 i think i have seen you in the scamming and exploit section is that right??

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

I only hang out there :P.

7/10 I see you quite often.

----------


## Tom_2001

i wonder who see's me  :Smile:

----------


## Szharz

7/10 ive seen you a couple of times . but not that often.

----------


## shade599

6/10 Seen you a few times (If Chron rates me again, I'll hurt him/her)

----------


## Greed

5/10 only seen u here

----------


## Chron

1/10 cause u rated shade and didnt let me do it..../cry....il rate him any way 0/10 same reason as last time

----------


## Sonic Waffle

1/10 First freaking time!

----------


## shade599

8/10 I see you around.

----------


## karlov

7 because your avi is ftw and I have seen you places!

----------


## Greed

1/10 first time

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

1/10 first time

----------


## karlov

3/10 I saw you a few times around the general chat.

----------


## Greed

4/10 see you here and there

----------


## samsta458

2/10 I've seen you around but nothin special.

----------


## Sekspyz

3/10 for teh cool ava ? na, Never saw u !

BTW, nice stolen from the wow forums ><

----------


## Sonic Waffle

4/10 Havn't seen you for a while, but I always remeber your avatar!

----------


## Sekspyz

> 4/10 Havn't seen you for a while, but I always remeber your avatar!


Yar, good be, I've been off the forum for a while...
But i'm bk ^^

----------


## Mr. Herbert

1/10 never seen you before

----------


## Igzz

7/10 seen you a few times and you contribute/donate

----------


## Szharz

2/10 i think ive seen you, but im not sure.

----------


## Igzz

4/10 never seen you, but you got 99 rep :P

----------


## Clain

0/10 First time ive seen you  :Big Grin:

----------


## shade599

0/10 What you said

----------


## Mr. Herbert

1/10 never seen you before

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 <3 u!

----------


## Mr. Herbert

10/10 <3 U 2

----------


## Sonic Waffle

11/10 Yes, I still aint offline..

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

Who're you >_>

----------


## Mike3667

6/10.
You're sig makes me want to punch a baby. + You're avatar is too white.
(This is meant for Pig)

----------


## Haq

6/10 because I've heard of you, Mike3667.

1/10 because your location is 'EmoWorld.' 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## shade599

8/10 I've seen you (and your avi/sig) around.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

7/10 seen u once and twice

----------


## shade599

1/10 You rated me last time, and because of your location

----------


## Satchmo

0/1 Cause You A hobo Who lives in a cardboard box

----------


## Haq

> 0/1 Cause You A hobo Who lives in a cardboard box


2/10 because you actually called it 'Canadia.'

----------


## Satchmo

0/10 Because Its An Inside Joke With Me And One Of My Friends

----------


## shade599

1/10 I'm not a hobo, I just live in a cardboard box. With AC. And internet.

----------


## Satchmo

0/10 cause you love kirby too much

----------


## Greed

6/10 see you here and there

----------


## Predatorpunk

5/10 I got no problem with you. Never seen you. but you gotta nice Avatar. =]

----------


## Mr. Moose

Never seen you 3/10

----------


## V!persting

Seen ya sometimes 5/10

----------


## Edge

Seen ya sometime, never actually talked to you... 4/10.

----------


## Puff

0/10 Complete psychopath.

Hehe nah just kidding.

10/10 a cool guy.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

10/10.
No reason.
Cause Puff's leet like that.

----------


## Edge

10/10 Your just too cool, it would take me like 3 pages to write how cool you are

----------


## Szharz

20/10 Moonitions pwnz everyonez zomg

----------


## shade599

9/10 [Insert Reason Here]

----------


## Demonshade

3/10 i think ive seen you around once or twice

----------


## Greed

1/10 never seen you before

----------


## Pedregon

Reknown ive never seen you before

----------


## V!persting

Same to your post 3/10 cause ur active member

----------


## Wolfly

Nope, never seen you Viper 1 / 10

----------


## Ferriz

-9999999/10 I hate you.

3/10

----------


## Matador

2/10.. Saw that sig sometimes

----------


## shade599

2/10 Who are you?

----------


## Greed

5/10 only see you here

----------


## Sonic Waffle

3/10 Don't see you alot...

----------


## shade599

8/10 I see you plenty of times.

----------


## Greed

> 3/10 Don't see you alot...


im Reknown..got a name change


and same rating again

----------


## amoukalled

not bad at all

----------


## Demonshade

woulda been 0/10 but

1/10 for just joinin mmowned. Welcome

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

2/10 ... Sorry I only rate Contribs that I know higher then a 3/10

----------


## Greed

6/10 seen you mainly here but other places also

[you] Stop reading this thread

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Yeah, You will see this name all around the internets and in WoW *points to sig*

9/10 I love you.

----------


## fastelf

The guy above me.. accused me of raping him so he gave me rep :S 3/10..

P.S: How did i get so well-known on mmowned in under a day? i see my name everywhere now...

----------


## Greed

1/10 never seen you before

----------


## Demonshade

5/10, ive seen u in SB and stuff, but u got a name change

----------


## Opirity1

9/10 Seen Ya Demonshade :d

----------


## Arthas117

1/10 seen ya one time Opirity... And 2 if we include this one xD

----------


## ImTheEnd

> 1/10 seen ya one time Opirity... And 2 if we include this one xD


10/10 because we pwn n00bs.

----------


## shade599

3/10, I've seen that sig before.

----------


## ZexZ

Hmmm 8/10 cuz of kirby xD

----------


## tomch

8/10
it seems bad, but on my scale its good
i rate just about everything pretty hard.

and i kno that i will be rated 1/10 cuz i gots like no rep.

im not an avid forum user

----------


## shade599

> and i kno that i will be rated 1/10 cuz i gots like no rep.


Cool, you made that a lot easier. 1/10

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

*gets bounced on*

My head hurts... Uh... 10/10?

----------


## samsta458

4/10 I've seen you around but never actually seen what you have done. rofl

----------


## Greed

7/10 some epic stuff u posted

----------


## samsta458

6/10 

You posted some pretty epic threads yourself.

----------


## Opirity1

0/10..... (no reason)

----------


## Greed

9/10 only leechers dont know you

----------


## Demonshade

9/10 i know u + u have a kool sig

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

10/10
He knows my sexual preferences!

----------


## Greed

0/10 who the hell is dragon[sky]

jk jk

10/10

----------


## shade599

10/10 You started the thread.

----------


## Spartansp

1/10 i dont know who the hell you are...

----------


## samsta458

OMG THE LEGENDARY SPARTAN! 3/10 (I've never seen any of your work) =P

----------


## Sleepingcap

2/10
I like Cloud aswell.
other than that.. Don't know you.

----------


## samsta458

1/10 Namine is cool and all. But Don't know you either.

----------


## Opirity1

okok, 1/10 now , llol :P

----------


## Greed

8/10 (filler)

----------


## samsta458

0/10 You got banned to buddy. GG

----------


## Spartansp

0/10 for not knowing me look at the emusection youll see lots of my things there...

----------


## jordash

9/10 love your work spartan...

----------


## krazyluda007

8/10 Nice sig!

----------


## shade599

1/10 Never seen you, but at least you aren't a leecher or banned.

----------


## Greed

8/10

ps- got unbanned w00t

----------


## shade599

10/10, you got unbanned w00t

----------


## samsta458

7/10 Kirby ftw <(o_o<)

----------


## Spartansp

ok 1/10 cause you have posted a lot in this section...

----------


## Saedusii

10/10 because you post a lot in the Emu Sections.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EliMob441

8/10

seen you in contrib section  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demonshade

8/10 I've seen u in SB

----------


## Le Froid

7/10 
I don't know you but you seem cool  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Clain

6/10


Uhmmm I remember seeing you get into a french argument with one of my friends on another site  :Big Grin: . then your releases, posts, etc lol

----------


## Saedusii

*9/10

See you help quite a bit in Emu Section.*

----------


## Remahlól

1/10 never heard for you

----------


## Matador

10/10 

My homeboy Remah!

----------


## Demonshade

10/10 Ur awesome and u gave me accountz  :Wink:

----------


## kelat

10/10

Kitteh cat!!

----------


## Le Froid

9/10 for awesomeness

----------


## shade599

9/10 See you a lot....yes, I've run out of good reasons.

----------


## thpthpthp

i see you every day in the smiling faces of young Kirby things

----------


## Tobii

5/10, not seen you much.. :S

----------


## Spartansp

2/10 i have never meet you before

----------


## Zinny

Never seen you, but no one deserves less than a 4~ <3

4/10

----------


## shade599

1/10 Never seen you (probably because you joined this month)

----------


## Zinny

> probably because you joined 30 minutes ago


Fixed.

5/10 

Because the Kirby made me laugh.

----------


## Greed

0/10 

never seen you

----------


## ---free_kill---

1/10 i think i have seen you before not sure, cool sig

----------


## MetalFan666

1/10 never seen ya

----------


## eXistance360

2/10 who are you? but you got +1 rep

----------


## Demonshade

1/10 Never seen you but you are still a member of mmowned

----------


## GooeyUse

+9 for being epic

+1 for being a paladin

10/10

----------


## Greed

3/10 only seen you once

----------


## Krip

2/10
I haven't seen you much, but I've seen this thread quite a few times.

*<3*

----------


## Greed

1/10 never seen you

/vote pin

----------


## Clain

5/10

Seen some of your threads.

----------


## Y R U A NUB ?

6/10, seen you before.

----------


## samsta458

5/10 You started that "Ban the person above you" thread. its almost as big of a fail as this thread..... LOL jk

----------


## minifss

You did the Kingdom Hearts Sound Swap, damn awesome! 6/10

----------


## shade599

Never seen you before, and your dice rolled a 4 and a 3, so...
4-3 = 1/10

----------


## Loveshock

*↑ Posting in one thread over 30 times = fail ↑*

----------


## shade599

> *↑ Posting in one thread over 30 times = fail ↑*


And I'll keep on posting. 1/10.

----------


## magger3

Hey im new so no one knows me much  :Frown:  I've read a lot of postings here tho

Just havent much to say, ...........YET

----------


## samsta458

I could care less about the leeching lowbie. But Kirby got pwned ROFL. 1/10 for 3 up from me.

----------


## Ancathon

1/10 for the man above me, for making fun of kirby you sadistic maniac!

----------


## Opirity1

0/0 (lol)

----------


## samsta458

1/10 Too many filler posts. I always see you (filler) everywhere. Haha. Yoshi is gay also lawl =P Just kiddin.

----------


## Haq

3/10 because you have cloud in the sig/ava.

----------


## samsta458

1/10 ......cause your gay.

----------


## Zokmag

2/10 Havent seen you so much!
(Now everybody will give me 1/10 probaly i've been inactive for a while...)

----------


## shade599

2/10 You have too much random stuff in your sig 0.o

----------


## Zokmag

4/10 you play too much kirby o.O

----------


## Mr. Herbert

1/10 never seen you beofre

----------


## Loveshock

> I could care less about the leeching lowbie. But Kirby got pwned ROFL. 1/10 for 3 up from me.


*That means you gave me 1/10...*

----------


## Obex

Seen you since well whn you first started posting been donating quality content since 7/10

unlike some reletivly slient since about august members <----

----------


## samsta458

*Loveshock

Yes I did give you a 1/10

*Obex

1/10 No idea who the hell you are.

----------


## Clovian

7/10 see u alot.

----------


## Airwavez

Dunno who you are,but your cool ^_^


8/10

----------


## Clovian

> Dunno who you are,but your cool ^_^
> 
> 
> 8/10


yay im loved, 10/10 for u!

----------


## Le Froid

7/10
Dont see ya much, but your contributions are cool

----------


## samsta458

2/10 I don't think I've ever stepped foot into the Emulation Section. Don't plan to either.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

1/10 casue i m drunk

----------


## samsta458

1/10, New username + old sig = confusion....FTL.

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

10/10 for starting this thread.

----------


## Clain

1/10 never seen you in my life on here  :Big Grin:

----------


## samsta458

2/10, I like the other kirby guy more. Even though he got /facepalmed

7/10 For Balmung, he's the shizz

----------


## Syplex23

8/10
i've seen u sam alot quite lately
lawl

----------


## Tinky

I've seen venom in some model editing thread I think. 2/10.

----------


## jdismeuc

I'm gonna go with an 8/10, you are easy....

to remember. :P

haha just kidding, well, about the innuendo anyway

----------


## Syplex23

ive seen u about 4 times already 3/10

----------


## pvpfreak

1/10 neva seen ya :P

----------


## samsta458

PvP.....FTL. Never seen ya. 1/10

----------


## Szharz

2/10 i dont know you. think ive seen you 1 or 2 times.

----------


## Cursed

Thin I saw you one time in Emulation Section...

3/10

----------


## shade599

> 2/10, I like the other kirby guy more.


Woot!
Back on topic: 6/10, I've seen you a few times.

----------


## samsta458

6/10. Yes, you have posted 20+ times in the same thread, yet as I said I like you more then the other dude.

----------


## SpiritWolf

3/10 Don't remember seeing you b4 o_O

----------


## TuFF

3/10 Seen You 1 or 2 times..

----------


## samsta458

2/10 ......You don't look that "Tuff"

----------


## Marauding Master

> 2/10 ......You don't look that "Tuff"


5/10 because I've seen a few of your posts and you like Sin City.

----------


## jdismeuc

1/10 Never seen ya, sorry

----------


## Edge

Who in the blue hell are you? 1/10

----------


## Piersd

8/10 coz you got a cow in your sig... also i like to kiss ass lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

cant wait for my rating lol >.<

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 I see you alot and seem very friendly! I'm going to change it to 8/10 because of you're cool poster!  :Big Grin:

----------


## samsta458

3/10 Cause I just wanna be an A*hole. Rawfl

----------


## jdismeuc

6/10 I have seen you quite a bit lately.

----------


## krazyluda007

5/10 Seen you alot lately!

----------


## Szharz

Dude, Wait What. i have No idea at all who you are.

1/10

----------


## krazyluda007

1/10 I HAZ NO IDEZ WHO JOO ARE! 
/giggle

----------


## Blinky

I've never seen you before.. but I guess ur a nice person so i give you a 3/10  :Smile:

----------


## Festigio

Your character profile says you have a *TROLL* Mage... Also I've Never seen you before.
1/10 (mostly because of the troll character... Yes, I hate trolls)

----------


## Spartansp

5/10 i have seen some of your work... not much but at least i have see you here

----------


## Blinky

> Your character profile says you have a *TROLL* Mage... Also I've Never seen you before.
> 1/10 (mostly because of the troll character... Yes, I hate trolls)


RACIST! -10 !

----------


## shade599

1/10 for rating off of the scale 0.o

----------


## minifss

1/10 for spamming this thread. You!

----------


## Siretu

3/10

I saw your sig yesterday.

----------


## Spartansp

0/10 never see you before...

----------


## joho

1/10
No clue who you are and I cant recall I've seen you.

----------


## Spartansp

lol whatever 0/10 for not knowing me lol JK but i havent see you either

----------


## uawili

Who are you?

9/10...

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

9/10 I know you.

----------


## Ermok

Pl0x rate me 2/10 I think i have seen you maybe once :s
xD

----------


## Spartansp

7/10 i have see you and also your work  :Smile:  keep it up

----------


## Deciphyr

HM. 9/10 I liek yarr repacks  :Smile:

----------


## shade599

7/10 [Insert Comment Here]

----------


## Yeti

7/10

i remember you by the kerby enthusiast sign  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lich King

2/10 because I feel like it

----------


## Cursed

7/10 I see you quite often but dont remember any of your work  :Smile:

----------


## Snailz

*10/10

<3 Cursed.

[Insert Smileys Here] [Insert Filler Here]*

----------


## Cursed

10/10
<3 Snailz... LUA Expert  :Wink:

----------


## Lyshani

1/10 I dun know you >.< sorry

----------


## 2dgreengiant

10/10 very hawt

----------


## Epic Sheep

10/10 u r d leetness incarnated ^^

----------


## Clain

0/10 Who are you 0_o, jk lol

----------


## Epic Sheep

0/0 dont know you....

----------


## Remahlól

0/10 you suck

----------


## Remahlól

11/10 you are cool.

----------


## Ermok

Lmfao
10/10
I see you alot.

----------


## MaiN

10/10
i seen j00, (+ i'm talking with you. Remember, your FUTURE)

----------


## shade599

8/10, haven't seen you, but you have more rep than me!

----------


## Epic Sheep

7/10 Coz everyone can remember a unique Signiture.

----------


## EmiloZ

3/10 Who are u ? q:

----------


## bunnie

9/10 cuz he is well known and kind when he posts and usually doesnt flame. and i wub joo :] secretively :0

----------


## Remahlól

0/10 even Snitch is better than you are. (<3 Sam)

----------


## latruwski

6/10 (7/10 if you didnt look like a gnome or dwarf O.o)

----------


## Viter

> 6/10 (7/10 if you didnt look like a gnome or dwarf O.o)


9/10 See you alot and you are Emu Expert leader  :Wink:

----------


## Elofshest

2/10 i think i have heard your name sometime.

----------


## EmiloZ

5/10

Becuas you donated to the site.'

But who are u ? (:

----------


## Szharz

1/10 i dont know u, i dont talk to you every day on msn.

----------


## EmiloZ

0/10 u sounds lazy (:

----------


## Szharz

-1/10 no im not

----------


## EmiloZ

-100/100000

Are you dumb?  :Smile:

----------


## Szharz

-1000/10 stop rating meeeee!!!!

*runs crying out of the door*

----------


## EmiloZ

> -1000/10 stop rating meeeee!!!!
> 
> *runs crying out of the door*


hahah. Got owned :yuck:

----------


## Tehpwnguin23

10/10 for owning szharz.

----------


## Viter

> 10/10 for owning szharz.


4/10 i have seen you a few times  :Smile:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

5/10 Seen you around...
I'm getting back into action!

----------


## Viter

> 5/10 Seen you around...
> I'm getting back into action!


7/10
I have seen you alot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Epic Sheep

3/10 (would have been 0/10 but you have donated ^^)

----------


## Sonic Waffle

2/10 Seen you once or twice! make it 3/10 cause you care about mmowned!  :Smile:

----------


## jdismeuc

Sorry dude, the only place I have seen you is in this thread.... 2/10

----------


## Viter

> Sorry dude, the only place I have seen you is in this thread.... 2/10


9/10 Ive seen you alot!  :Smile:

----------


## jdismeuc

> 9/10 Ive seen you alot!


ZOMG!!!!! Yay! lol. 10/10

----------


## Sonic Waffle

2/10 I might of seen you around, not sure tbh...

----------


## humor

10/10 Seem to be a good contributer to a good site -_-.

----------


## Spartansp

1/10 this is the first time i see you...

----------


## 2dgreengiant

10/10 very sexy

----------


## Clain

10/10 Secksie with Secksie skillz lol.

----------


## Graves

1
Sorry never seen you before
(I'm expecting a 1 in return)

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

hmmm, can i rate .2/10?

dont know ya...

----------


## Remus

8/10  :Smile:  seen u places, sb ftw

----------


## Mike3667

-12/10 You took my Dog's virginity, you bastard!!

(9/10)

----------


## latruwski

> -12/10 You took my Dog's virginity, you bastard!!
> 
> (9/10)


-12/10 becuz the dog took your virginity O.o
(6/10 dont know you that good ^^)

----------


## Captain Planet

9/10 cuz ur avatar made me rofl

----------


## Viter

> 9/10 cuz ur avatar made me rofl


6/10 i have seen you abit

----------


## shade599

8/10 Link's in your sig, yay?

----------


## Viter

> 8/10 Link's in your sig, yay?


Yay ofc!  :Smile: 
5/10

----------


## Spartansp

viter 10/10 o have your msn too lol

OMG mike is using my userbars lol  :Smile:

----------


## Viter

> viter 10/10 o have your msn too lol
> 
> OMG mike is using my userbars lol


Spartan 10/10 indeed!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 Viter: The new spammer/polluter of the 'Rate the person above' thread...
HOW DARE YOU!!!!!
@Spartan: Havn't seen you in a while, howz are you?

----------


## shade599

9/10 You used to spam this thread too xD

----------


## Sonic Waffle

9/10 I know XD
But gunna start again  :Smile: 
I havn't seen you in a while though...

----------


## Sonic Waffle

-∞/10 I HATE THAT GUY!!!
HE RUINED MY LIFE!!! HATE YOU POO, GO LIVE ON A FARM YOU PIG!!!
(10/10 Love you really! ^^)
(This is a weird joke, and this ain't a double post...)

----------


## shade599

7/10, talking to yourself? (Ah, now I'm starting to spam this thread again!)

----------


## Demonshade

8 for seeing u around
-1 for jiggly puff
-------------------------

7/10 total  :Big Grin:

----------


## Haq

> 8 for seeing u around
> -1 for jiggly puff
> -------------------------
> 
> 7/10 total


8/10. 

No explanation needed.

----------


## jdismeuc

> 8/10. 
> 
> No explanation needed.


3/10, not too bad...

----------


## Piersd

> 8 for seeing u around
> -1 for jiggly puff
> -------------------------
> 
> 7/10 total


its kirby....

7/10... because your "un-flameable"?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 Because I saw your picture (the media class and IRL :O)
And seen you around + nice avi  :Wink:

----------


## Deciphyr

7/10 cause i like your name xD

----------


## Sonic Waffle

5/10 Cause I liek your avi and sigs!  :Smile:

----------


## jdismeuc

WTF? you totally skipped me  :Frown:  
7/10 spamming this thread.

----------


## Nub

I saws you! 7-ish/10

If I get above a 0 I'll scream like a girl, I haven't been around in *count on fingers* <------> that long!!!!

----------


## Viter

> WTF? you totally skipped me  
> 7/10 spamming this thread.


i love this thread!  :Big Grin: 
and 10/10 again rofl

----------


## Cursed

Viter definatly understands what to do  :Wink:  I think 100%/10

----------


## Errage

Maybe.... 3/10?

Haven't seen you around much, or my memory is failing me on this very hot day.

(Haven't bothered with this thread in awhile)

----------


## Epic Sheep

7/10 i has seen you bee4 :O

----------


## Remahlól

4/10 cloudy memories

----------


## Epic Sheep

4/10 the name rings a bell

----------


## Forgiving

ummm 1/10 never seen u...lol i just got back to mmowned anfter a year-2year break was a leecher back then

----------


## Deciphyr

3/10 dont know you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shade599

> 8 for seeing u around
> -1 for jiggly puff
> -------------------------
> 
> 7/10 total


No, no, that's Kirby. THIS is Jigglypuff:

(Or more recently)

Anyways, 6/10, I've seen you a few times.

----------


## Piersd

> WTF? you totally skipped me  
> 7/10 spamming this thread.


i didn't skip you, maybe i should have made a note or something... my bad :S

uhh, 6/10 coz i've only seen you on this thread??? (let alone some others... not that i'm around a lot)

----------


## Deciphyr

To Piersd : 10/10 my personal siggy maker :P This guy is epix.

----------


## meh

10/10 

that aloe plant looks sick

----------


## jdismeuc

I can count the number of times I have seen you on one finger. lol, thats including just now. 1/10

----------


## Knomez

5/10
you got more rep than me XD

----------


## Piersd

4/10

your sig is completely yellow and has someone else name on it  :Stick Out Tongue:  (i like sigs... its almost like i have a fetish for them :O)




> 10/10 
> 
> that aloe plant looks sick


credits to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 Need to spam this thread more! :P

----------


## shade599

8/10 Spamming General Chat FTW?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

9/10 Yes! =D

----------


## garoboldy

10/10 simply because you have poo in your name.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 Because you like my name and you donated to MMowned.

----------


## Yumrice

5 i saw ur other posts on this thread

----------


## shade599

1/10, never seen you.

----------


## Zoidberg

3/10, i've seen you around.

----------


## yamaguy

ur names teh shit 9/10

----------


## Piersd

*2/10

For big red letters!*

----------


## Sonic Waffle

10/10 for a kewl sig! =D

----------


## Cursed

6/10 Never saw you elsewhere... :/

----------


## Sonic Waffle

6/10 Saw you mostly here but see you around and saw you a couple of times in ME section. :P

----------


## makrilen

Never seen, 3/10 i like the name heheh

----------


## shade599

1/10 I get another leecher?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

9/10 I swear people only like me for my name... o.O

----------


## meh

7/10 
we have same rep power!

nice sig design although I don't like yellow

----------


## Syplex23

1/10 never seen you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Errage

2/10

Maybe like... Once?

----------


## Syplex23

7/10 all the time... =) btw im venomfangx i just had a name change ages ago

----------


## Phygar

4/10 because I don't know who you are. Sorry....

----------


## garoboldy

10/10 because:

your (rep)*(join date)/(minutes between this post and yours)/(the number of posts on the forum)+(3.13)-(3) =26

and 26 is my age as of tomorrow.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 See you on teh bawx =O

----------


## EmiloZ

5/10

Seen u in teh shoutBAWX ;D

----------


## Sonic Waffle

8/10 Same + around...

----------


## Zoidberg

I've seen you alot! 9/10

----------


## shade599

9/10 Ditto

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Only here now...  :Frown: 
7/10

----------


## Cursed

8/10... Saw you in the baWx and elsewhere...  :Wink: 

(Must... get... this... thread... to... site one.... of... general.... chat!!!)

----------


## Knomez

10/10 for useing ... excessivly XD 

P.S. I HATE MY AVATAR

----------


## Le Froid

9/10 for leetness  :Smile:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

5/10 The one.... The only.... Le Froid!
Meh. Have not seen you around lately...

----------


## jdismeuc

9/10...
PS.... How are you contributor already!?!?!? GAH!!!

----------


## Gelormino

Uhh...4/10 maybe 5/10?

----------


## MetalFan666

3/10 seen you once or twice before

----------


## omgcool7

5/10 ^^ never seen you before :P

----------


## Dark_Angel

2/10 Seen your Signature once or twice before..

----------


## Demonshade

5/10 for being contrib
-2/10 for having the same username as someone i hate from WoW
--------
3/10 is your grand total

----------


## Tristan

> 5/10 for being contrib
> -2/10 for having the same username as someone i hate from WoW
> --------
> 3/10 is your grand total


1/10
I hate purple.

----------


## Tristan

21/10

YOU PWN!

----------


## Piersd

-500/10

double post -.-

----------

